# Mini-review, Snow Peak titanium spork



## paulr (Dec 18, 2004)

1. It was an impulse buy from Countycomm
2. Man, it sure doesn't weigh much (0.5 oz). Nice for EDC.
3. But it's not that practical to eat with. Doesn't hold stuff that well, as either a spoon or fork.
4. All in all, I don't regret buying it, but I'd rather have a plain spoon and/or fork.


----------



## beam_me_up (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for that great review! I could never have lived without it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (Dec 18, 2004)

me too,,, got mine from countycomm on impulse. glad I did, very useful tool. especially for weight weinies.


----------



## JoeBob (Dec 18, 2004)

I got mine at REI, use it more for cooking than for eating.
Nice piece of kit.


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 18, 2004)

I've got two, but I'm rather into all things titanium. Heck, my wedding ring is even ti. There is at least one company that makes titanium spoons, forks, and knives if you like the light weight but don't want to live with the compromise of a spork.

-Keith


----------



## ACMarina (Dec 18, 2004)

I find for my outdoory meals (MREs, SAR demands some calories) the Ti Spork from CC is really nice,


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 18, 2004)

i have one i bought from tadgear and use it everywhere its go to europe with me and i use it in the dorm almost every night second best thing i've ever bought


----------



## Minjin (Dec 18, 2004)

How does it compare to a KFC spork? If its at least as good, I need to buy a couple. I can eat plenty of stuff with one of those plastic sporks (keep one at work for lunch).

Mark


----------



## John N (Dec 18, 2004)

I recall seeing a Ti spoon/fork *set* around. Seems like the set might be a nice alternative.

-john


----------



## paulr (Dec 18, 2004)

The Ti is way better than those plastic fast food sporks. But it's not so useful for soup because the slots between the prongs prevent the spork from holding much volume. And it's not so good for pasta, because the prongs aren't long enough.

I have a rather nice polycarbonate fork/spoon/knife set that I got from REI for two or three bucks that I think is much more practical for travel etc. than the spork, but hey, titanium is cool.


----------



## John N (Dec 18, 2004)

Ah, here it is:

Ti fork & spoon set: backcountrygear.com





Ooh. Fancy ones: titaniumart.com





Cheezy ones: tripleaughtdesign.com






Edit: Interesting to note, these all weigh about the same. The titaniumart place also has "kids" spoons/forks which weigh a fair amount less (.35oz vs .53oz). The kid's spoon/fork set = .77oz, not bad as compared to the .5oz spork IMO.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 18, 2004)

the spoon fork set is more civilized but the spork is way cooler


----------



## CountyComm (Dec 18, 2004)

Because it is Titanium does not mean that God eat's with it but if he was at Taco Bell maybe he would, Still cool I am waiting to see it someone is going to make a Kydex holster for it" :}Maybe a shouder holster//////


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 18, 2004)

i want a carbon fiber spork that would be the COOLEST eating utensil ever! but i dont know where to find one


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Dec 18, 2004)

How about a FORK on one end and an SPOON on the other end of the same handle /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## JimM (Dec 19, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
How about a FORK on one end and an SPOON on the other end of the same handle 

[/ QUOTE ] 
Too many people would jab themselves in the face with the fork end when they bent their head down to slurp their soup....it would make the tobacco lawsuits pale by comparison. 
Jim


----------



## Aloft (Dec 21, 2004)

Seriously, thanks for the review. I had seen these around at REI and CountyComm, and always wondered if it had all the disadvantages of a fork and spoon combined. . . now I know! I splurged on a nice Ti fork, spoon and knife set for travelling. Yep, I took out the knife before heading to the airport, even though it's more of a butter knife (and they're back to serving with metal utensils on the airplane). It's quite nice, but like everything Ti, a bit pricey, and comes with it's own nylon pouch. It's a Snow Peak like the one John N posted above, but with a knife included.


----------



## Sigman (Dec 21, 2004)

Well I had thought about buying a few of these for packing, got a chance to check one out locally. 

I agree with the thoughts that it's great as far as weight goes and it would be good for cooking...but the comment about holding soup or liquids leads me to shy away from it.


----------



## Frangible (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought one a while back and I've never actually used it... but everyone who's seen it like "titanium spork? my god, that's the coolest thing. ever."

I bought a mess of them from County Comm this year for xmas gifts, so now everyone can bask in the glory of the titanium spork /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## greenlight (Dec 21, 2004)

I almost bought one of those also. When I go camping, I always take a backup set of utensils because I tend to drop them in the river when cleaning them. That's why I didn't get the ti one, just didn't want to lose it.
--------------------
Free E.T.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 21, 2004)

This thread reminds me that I need to finish developing my collapsible titanium chop sticks. Now that is an eating utinsel with market potential.


----------



## 03lab (Dec 21, 2004)

Too late Lurker, too late. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## nekomane (Dec 22, 2004)

Pic 
Not Ti but nice.


----------



## John N (Dec 22, 2004)

There was a post about titanium chopsticks over at Bladeforums which featured some custom chopsticks. Other than that, all I have seen is the following Ti/wood version. It would be cool to see a this design in all Ti, but I haven't come across anything. 03Lab, do you have a source?

Titanium & Wood: backcountry.com


----------



## Flatscan (Dec 22, 2004)

I tried metal chopsticks once at a friend's place. They had rings grooved into the tips, but they didn't grip very well, possibly because the other side was too slick. I seem to remember clicking them against my teeth and being annoyed.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 22, 2004)

someone should come up with carbon fiber chopsticks and a carbon fiber spork as well i would definitly buy a set of those i love my Ti spork best $11 bucks i've ever spent


----------



## newo (Dec 24, 2004)

It takes a little time to get used to using a Spork, but once you do they are not bad at all. They used to be very popular in Japan for some reason. Anyway, I used to keep a Spork in my deployment bag when I was on active duty, and it came in very handy a number of times. Bought a couple of these from CountyComm for sticking into bugout / bailout bags that I keep around for "just in case". (I may be retired from active duty now, but some habits are hard to break). Anyway, they are very light in weight and, if need be, you can sterilize them with a match or cigarette lighter - you can't really do that with plastic, wood, or carbon fiber.


----------



## jamesraykenney (Dec 28, 2004)

CountyComm had two different titanium sporks, I got both of them. One has a skeletonized handle and the other a solid...

I just love how people came up with the name spork for something that had a proper name way back in the 40's...
I have an old encyclopedia kind of book that has everything from the rules for all kinds of sports(including some that I bet most people here have never heard of), to etiquette, to cleaning...
It shows sporks as part of a complete 'Silverware' set.
They were called ice cream forks(or ice cream spoons) and were used for just that! If you have ever tried to cut a bite out of real hard packed ice cream you would know why they are shaped the way the are!


----------



## Doug Meister (Jan 3, 2005)

I got my Spork at REI - twas on sail. I couldnt resist getting this Titanium Spork. Ti is such a totally cool material. I have Ti glasses frames.

I also have 2 SS spoons from MSR that have stove tools made into the handle. These are so shiny I hate to use em.
<font color="blue">*--Ðøug*



</font> 2005.1.3.0.38.49 PT


----------



## paulr (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't think the titanium chopsticks are elegant enough unless used with a McGizmo titanium chopstick rest:

http://dmcleish.com/ti/chopstick.html






Many more amazing McGizmo titanium creations are here:

http://dmcleish.com/ti/


----------



## mossyoak (Jan 3, 2005)

does anyone know of a carbon fiber chopstick or spork maker? i like carbon almost as much as ti


----------



## ACMarina (Jan 3, 2005)

I wear a Ti ring and my glasses are Ti. Don't have any carbon fiber, though. .


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Jan 6, 2005)

I have 2 of the Snow Peak spork from Countycom and have been well satisfied. Yes soup is hard to eat with it due to the tines but also because the spoon is a bit shallow for it's size. I think that the overall utility makes up for individual weaknesses. To me it is like the Leatherman Wave or Swisstool vs a trip to the tool box for individual tools.


----------



## gadgetnut (Jan 10, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*paulr said:*
1. It was an impulse buy from Countycomm
2. Man, it sure doesn't weigh much (0.5 oz). Nice for EDC.


[/ QUOTE ]Okay,wait. I love camping and backpacking. I could see that item being very useful for either. But EDC?! Do you honestly ever have a need to EDC an eating utensil? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

